
USAToday runs separate site for EU with all ads/tracking scripts removed - arkadiyt
https://twitter.com/fr3ino/status/1000166112615714816
======
jlgaddis
FWIW, I recommend [https://lite.cnn.io/en](https://lite.cnn.io/en) to anyone
who reads CNN.

------
SuperNinKenDo
That is quite the difference. This makes me think maybe I should work on
something to default me to EU versions of sites.

